# Sexy 2018 GIF



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Go to Google and type in "Sexy 2018 GIF" in image search. Post a pic here.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Why would these come up as sexy 2018 gifs


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> Why would these come up as sexy 2018 gifs


Think (if you use Google at least,) search results are influenced by IP/Google account/geolocation (cause Google are creepy that way.) At least I didn't see either of the other gifs posted here in search results.

But also why wouldn't that Christina Hendricks gif come up in every search somewhere


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Think (if you use Google at least,) search results are influenced by IP/Google account/geolocation (cause Google are creepy that way.) At least I didn't see either of the other gifs posted here in search results.


It's just that I don't detect any 2018ness in them. I know _something_ has to come up when you google, but it's still mildly irritating that anything comes up for "sexy 2018 gifs" because we aren't even in 2018 yet.



> But also why wouldn't that Christina Hendricks gif come up in every search somewhere


Because (as per my usual ritual after finding a celebrity cute) I googled her feet and they're not pretty.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> It's just that I don't detect any 2018ness in them. I know _something_ has to come up when you google, but it's still mildly irritating that anything comes up for "sexy 2018 gifs" because we aren't even in 2018 yet.
> 
> Because (as per my usual ritual after finding a celebrity cute) I googled her feet and they're not pretty.


lol yeah, I guess these images are just timeless. The urge to just post anything in this thread is increasing.

something does seem to have happened to her big toe I guess wearing high heels too often :/


----------

